# What's wrong with the 'cajun' serving tool?



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Once you try Bieter you will never go back

It is by far has the most consistant string tension that I have found...It dont shred the serving like some , Its only draw back is its expensive..Dont know why,but it is


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Like Ex Wolverine said the Beiters are the best out there by far. I have two of them and my second favorites are the Spigarellis. If you don't want to get the Beiters, then I would recommend the Spigarellis.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Once you try Bieter you will never go back
> 
> It is by far has the most consistant string tension that I have found...It dont shred the serving like some , Its only draw back is its expensive..Dont know why,but it is





Spotshooter2 said:


> Like Ex Wolverine said the Beiters are the best out there by far. I have two of them and my second favorites are the Spigarellis. If you don't want to get the Beiters, then I would recommend the Spigarellis.


Its all I use...it feeds even and the winder attachment makes it go fast


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Brad,

Almost all of the serving tools out there will do a good job if the string builder knows their stuff.

I built quite a few stings with the cajun, and a couple of others. Then I bought a Beiter. After I got used to the Beiter, the others just didn't do it. They seem clunky and hard to use by comparison.

The bearpaw is better than most, but it still isn't as good as the Beiter. The one I tried had to be worked over to get it to tension properly. Where the plastic pieces came together, it had to be filed down.

As someone who is not a highly skilled sting builder, it works better if I have better tools to make up for my lack of practice. The beiter is the best that I've found.

Allen


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I am not a experianced string builder as I have only been at it 3-4 months, but I had a 2 Cajuns and 6 Bear Paws and finally bought two Beiters, a Heavy PRO FI and a reg PRO FI and swapped a knob from each one to make it have an offset weight effect and I will never go back to anything else, they make it so easy, If you get one you'll never look back


----------



## LifetimeArchery (Apr 4, 2008)

*Probably nothing wrong with the Cajun...*

...I'll just bet you developed a knack for using it. I make strings as part of my business and have tried most. BCY, Cajun, Bearpaw, Little Spinner, Cartel and Beiter are all in my toolbox. 

Beiter has been worth every penny. I might try the Spigarelli next and lend it to students when they take a string building class.

Spend the $$ and buy the Beiter if:
- you take care of and never lose your tools (or lend them out!)
- you make more than 2-3 strings per year
- you need tight servings for camposts and channels
- you want fit and finish of your loops and servings to last and look great.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Well instead of buying 10 cajuns like I had planned I broke down and ordered 2 beiters. I should have them Monday and put them to use on Wed the way it is looking. I'll post some feedback then.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You are going to love them. Just one word of caution, the Beiters are so smooth you won't realize just how much tension you actually have on them. When I first got mine it didn't feel like I really had that much tension on them because they were paying out the string so smoothly. I put my digital scale on it to see how much tension was on it and I couldn't believe I had almost 15 lbs of tension on the Beiter.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

These beiter servers are awesome. Just finished a one cam string with roller guard and it turned out great. The twister attachment is a great addition too. Makes it go alot faster. I just wish I already had 10 more of these things.


----------



## FENCELINE4 (Feb 22, 2006)

*60x*

Does that serving tool make it that much better? Also, how sturdy is the twister attachment, attached?

Thanks For Your Time


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

It is way faster and smoother then the other tools I"ve used. The twister makes it even faster but for some reason it keeps popping out after 10 wraps or so. It's still faster then without it. The twister was 'free' since it was in the box with the one server so I'm thinking it may have been returned. I'm going to get another one to try though.


----------

